# Asking advice about kitchen remodeling....



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hubby and I are finally going to do our oft talked about kitchen remodelling...asking for advice!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got interrupted before I could finish....we have a small kitchen, ten feet square.  I'm happy with the general arrangement, it's just that it's the builder's cabinetry and really cheap.

I'm thinking of stone composite countertops and trying to decide on lighting over the work areas....any comments or suggestions?  Questions I should ask?  Pitfalls?

I should note that we're not do-it-ourselfers and we don't need to replace the appliances, they're relatively new...


Betsy


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have absolutely NO experience with remodeling kitchens, but I think it would be really cool to see before and after pictures if you were inclined to share them!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

PM spotsmom, she's in the midst of it right now....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> PM spotsmom, she's in the midst of it right now....


I wanted to tell you the same thing. I think they went with gutting the room and going from the floor up, so she should have advice for you on just about any part of a remodel.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> I wanted to tell you the same thing. I think they went with gutting the room and going from the floor up, so she should have advice for you on just about any part of a remodel.


GMTA....


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

My best advice is DON'T skimp on the cabinets.  They're going be expensive, but in the long run they're worth it because the drawers don't fall apart after the first few years.  Shop around when looking to buy.  I was able to find someone to build my cabinets for me for around the same amount it was going to cost to get them from homedeopt.  Plus I got to design them how I wanted.  I had deep drawers made for my pots, and rubbermaids, and a skinny cabinet fit into some wasted space next to the stove that I use for cookie sheets.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy,
Let me submit the following:
If you are not going to do it yourself, I believe you should use a general contractor who will be responsible for the entire job.
That being said, most will want to quote you at least $20,000.00 because that is the retail cost of a crew for a week and that is what they want to charge for, regardless of what you need.
But there are reasonable people out there.
I am in the process of getting quotes for a "small" bathroom that I could do myself, but I would take far too long to do it.  Most quotes have been in the $3k to $7k for materials and minimum $11k for labor.
My selection appears to be a guy who specializes in small bathrooms, is a one-man crew, will come in on Monday and be done by Friday (because he will have another job scheduled for the next Monday).
And the total will be within $8k for everything.
The same can be true for your kitchen, but you have to kiss a bunch of frogs to find the prince.

Countertops - I have a bias so I will mention it now.  Everyone wants granite (and the REAL expesive stuff is indeed pretty), but..... you have to select a piece because no two are alike and then it has to be treated after install and again EVERY FIVE YEARS.  And it can be damaged. There a several sites that will provide great comparisons between the options: granite, formica, corian, tile, cement, stainless steel, etc.  My suggestion is quartz.  A brand-name available is Silestone (Home Depot owns it, I think).  Quartz is the hardest, does not need to be treated, will not stain, does not discolor, is a great surface because you can cut chicken on it and wipe it and then use some other food on the same spot.  And it is much less than granite.

I like Ikea for cabinets, sinks, faucets.  Visit a store and be happy.  If you want more traditional try KraftMaid - both Lowes and Home Depot should have the brand.  Biggest deal is like with windows - the installation.

Those are some immediate thoughts.
Hope I am not muddying the water too badly.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love that you are not going for granite countertops... bleh! I love open shelving in small kitchens... Of course you have to be a little neater with those... I would suggest going on pin interest and looking for ideals... I just searched open shelves and found this...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'll get in touch with spotsmom...



rla1996 said:


> My best advice is DON'T skimp on the cabinets. They're going be expensive, but in the long run they're worth it because the drawers don't fall apart after the first few years. Shop around when looking to buy. I was able to find someone to build my cabinets for me for around the same amount it was going to cost to get them from homedeopt. Plus I got to design them how I wanted. I had deep drawers made for my pots, and rubbermaids, and a skinny cabinet fit into some wasted space next to the stove that I use for cookie sheets.


Yeah, we have the falling apart kind now....  I do want drawers where we have the pots and pans....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Geoff...we've started interviewing frogs...



geoffthomas said:


> Countertops - I have a bias so I will mention it now. Everyone wants granite (and the REAL expesive stuff is indeed pretty), but..... you have to select a piece because no two are alike and then it has to be treated after install and again EVERY FIVE YEARS. And it can be damaged. There a several sites that will provide great comparisons between the options: granite, formica, corian, tile, cement, stainless steel, etc. My suggestion is quartz. A brand-name available is Silestone (Home Depot owns it, I think). Quartz is the hardest, does not need to be treated, will not stain, does not discolor, is a great surface because you can cut chicken on it and wipe it and then use some other food on the same spot. And it is much less than granite.


yes, I have been looking at counters for awhile...and had pretty much decided against granite and on quartz composite for the reasons you cite. The cost doesn't actually seem that much less than granite at the places I've looked so far, but I like the care requirements.



> I like Ikea for cabinets, sinks, faucets. Visit a store and be happy. If you want more traditional try KraftMaid - both Lowes and Home Depot should have the brand. Biggest deal is like with windows - the installation.
> 
> Those are some immediate thoughts.
> Hope I am not muddying the water too badly.


Thanks for reminding me about Ikea...



Cuechick said:


> I love that you are not going for granite countertops... bleh! I love open shelving in small kitchens...


I'm not really an open shelving kind of gal  and I think hubby would freak out about dust. We are thinking about glass fronted doors for a couple cabinets. Pintarest is a good idea though...

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Get cabinets you absolutely LOVE.  Cabinets you CANNOT live without.  Talk with your cabinetmaker carefully about all the storage and cool ideas they have.  Then go from there.  If you are happy with the cabinets, everything else will fall into place.  I found remodeling my kitchen to be a very time consuming, trying and loooong (did I say long) process.  There was a lot of disruption in my life and my house was dusty and during the whole process.  It was well worth it.  Have fun during the process!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I recently did a stone mosaic backsplash between my countertops and the upper cabinets.  It makes a huge difference.  I also like the strip lighting underneath the cabinets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We can give you the name of the folks that did our kitchen and our hall bath.  We were happy with them.  Ed will be happy to assist in purchasing decisions and or design if you need. . . . .he's on a first name basis with all the folks at HD and Lowe's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like we need to have lunch again, Ann....

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love visiting ikea for ideas, take a trip and eat a cinnamon bun while you talk it over 😄. 

I love the quartz counters, they're so pretty.

Keep in mind paint and floors while you pick styles and colors, too. Is there a possibility of combining the kitchen and dining rooms to enlarge the space at all? Now's the time to think about things like that! We even put in a new ceiling when we remodeled, as there'd been an old fluorescent lighted drop ceiling before. 

I second Pinterest for ideas, can't beat it. Oh, and look at the Houzz app n your iPad, and the Architectural Digest Amazing Kitchens app.

The favorite thing I put in my kitchen is my farmhouse style sink. It's not divided into two sections but rather one large basin great for washing pots and pans in. 

Have fun! I did mine completely through Home Depot and they did a great job, btw. Cabinets, counters, appliances, everything but the ceiling.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds like we need to have lunch again, Ann....
> 
> Betsy


Sometime after April 17. . . . . . .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like you're going to keep your same basic footprint in your kitchen, that makes the process simpler.  We did ours that way a few years ago.  We went with Corian, the quartz was new back then and I kind of wanted that, but the Corian was on sale at the time and was more familiar - I like it a lot, especially the sink that's the same material (and seamless) - but if I were doing it now I'd get the quartz.  

I LOVE my drawers for pots & pans.  We went through Lowe's, talked to a couple of other folks, but ended up with them.  I'd probably have gone to Ikea if we had one near us, I love their stuff.  The one glitch we had was that we got the cabinets in, but had to wait for that to get the measuring done for the countertops, and it was December, so we pretty much went through Christmas without countertops - had some boards across the cabinets to function as makeshift cabinets, but that was the most "painful" part.  

We've always had recessed lighting in our kitchen - 5 "pot lights" that are in the ceiling (or more accurately, in the soffit) directly over the countertops.  Love them.  I'd really love to replace them now with halogen or (now) LED lights - they're brighter and as I get older I could use that - plus they don't have to be replaced as often and they look pretty cool.  Maybe I can talk DH into that one of these days.  

One suggestion for when you've made your decisions - if any of your old cabinets are salvageable, and you have a garage or basement where you can use them, you might want to save them to put in those spaces.  We put some of ours in our garage, I think the cabinet installers suggested it and we really appreciated that suggestion.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got interrupted before I could finish....we have a small kitchen, ten feet square. I'm happy with the general arrangement, it's just that it's the builder's cabinetry and really cheap.
> 
> I'm thinking of stone composite countertops and trying to decide on lighting over the work areas....any comments or suggestions? Questions I should ask? Pitfalls?
> 
> ...


That sounds like me. I'm in a one bedroom condo, so my kitchen is small too. Adequate for me. Until I had my kitchen remodeled a few years ago, I still had original appliances (harvest gold) and cabinets and formica countertops and the typical dark brick-looking vinyl flooring. (I've been in here since the summer of '85.)

So now I have white appliances, Corian countertops (more counter space now), ceramic tile floor, white washed looking beadboard cabinets (different cabinet arrangement). Had a local guy do it. Not absolute perfection in every tiny detail, but still a good job. Therefore decent $$ that I could afford. One thing I'm a little unhappy about. When I had it done, didn't know anything about counter lighting. He said "we use these 'hockey puck' things with halogen bulbs." I didn't know. I agreed to that. Then I watched This Old House. Talk about kitchen lighting. I would have much preferred LED strips for the counter. So why didn't the contractor give me choices. That's the only thing I'm a little unhappy about.

I usually do pretty well choosing things decor-wise. I didn't do so well with the wall tile. I like glass generally. So I chose glass mosaic tiles for the wall. Not good. With the lighting in the kitchen, glass / colors just don't look good in most places.

Years previously I had had wallpaper put up in the kitchen and bathroom. That was in about mid '90s. All these years later, I still LOVE the paper I chose in both places. So when he did the kitchen (and bathroom to come), I told him, "Work around the wallpaper. That is staying."


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

This whole thread is relative to my interests since we're thinking about redoing our kitchen as well. We'll keep the same footprint but want new everything, from the floor to the cabinets, though we can keep the fridge and stove. Whoever owned this house before us never mopped the floor, and the counters are bathroom tile, which has always annoyed me.

Other than going to someplace like Home Depot or Lowe's though, we don't even really know where to start. I have a feeling it's going to be way more than we want to spend, though...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Many many years ago in a land far far away, I designed kitchens for a living.  I haven't kept up with the trends at all.

Things that I would recommend...
If you have soffits, tear them out.
Use 42" tall wall cabinets instead of 36". In a small kitchen it really adds to your storage.
Don't skimp on moldings. Combine a couple and run them all the way up to the ceiling if it is only 8'. It will give you a high end look even if you don't spend a lot on your cabinetry. 
Do a 24" deep wall cabinet and run panels down the sides to give your refrigerator a a finished look. 
Under cabinet lighting is a wonderful thing.

Here's a great site that one of my kitchen designer friends works for it will give you more ideas than anyone could want... http://www.kitchens.com/


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

This is also a good site for ideas. I could sit and browse here forever for different rooms. Also, if you see something you like you can click the picture and go directly to it and underneath it people have asked questions such as "what type lighting is that?" "where did you get the cabinet knobs?" etc.

http://www.houzz.com/photos/kitchen


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> This is also a good site for ideas. I could sit and browse here forever for different rooms. Also, if you see something you like you can click the picture and go directly to it and underneath it people have asked questions such as "what type lighting is that?" "where did you get the cabinet knobs?" etc.
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/kitchen


That's the iPad app I love so much! Isn't it a great resource?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> Things that I would recommend...
> If you have soffits, tear them out.
> Use 42" tall wall cabinets instead of 36". In a small kitchen it really adds to your storage.
> Don't skimp on moldings. Combine a couple and run them all the way up to the ceiling if it is only 8'. It will give you a high end look even if you don't spend a lot on your cabinetry.
> ...


I did that -- taller and deeper cabinets. Are soffits the space between top of cabinet and ceiling? I eliminated that by getting taller cabinets.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is an example of silestone countertops.








Look at www.silestoneusa.com


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I did that -- taller and deeper cabinets. Are soffits the space between top of cabinet and ceiling? I eliminated that by getting taller cabinets.


Everyone use to build a box out from the ceiling to attach the wall cabs to. Most of the time there is nothing in there but occasionally it was used to hide duct work or pipes. You can do the same thing with the moldings.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

We are in the middle of doing our small kitchen (galley style).  At present, all we have in the whole thing is the kitchen sink in the middle of the room!!

We got quotes for cabinets from cabinet makers, but ended up going with Diamond cabinets from Lowe's.  We liked the wood (hickory- the catalog said "hickory is not for the timid") and the style BETTER than the cabinet makers.  Anyone who sells cabinets will work up a computer program for you of how things will look.  With a place like Lowe's, you're stuck with specific sizes whereas you aren't with cabinet makers.  But we saved at least $2,000 by going with Lowe's.  Delivery was as scheduled and they are really quite pretty.

We went with cabinets that don't quite come to the ceiling- I think we have 4" crown molding to cover that space.  We also custom ordered a slideout tray for one of the cabinets, but I can tell you that it would be way cheaper to buy them locally and install them than make them part of a cabinet order.

We decided on smooth surface counters as I'm not a fan of granite or quartz.  I'd rather save the money and put it into something else.  Again, we got our counter tops through Lowe's.  One of the things we did is go for the "in counter" sink- you don't get a separate sink, this one is a part of the countertop.  Double sink.  Not sure what we'll think of it, but we did it!  A sink was free with the countertop purchase.

We tore down a wall and made it a half wall so we have an island.  Thus, we needed sheetrock, and we had some electrical to do.  You probably won't have either of those problems.

I had read that the "average" kitchen was $20,000.  I think ours is going to come out around $10,000.  We bought a new slide-in stove (those prices are simply unreal), microwave (ours was 20 yrs old), and dishwasher (those can be pricey too), but kept our fridge.

We haven't decided on lighting yet.  We are both way too overloaded from all these other decisions!

Good luck.  I wish I could leave for the beach for the 5 days my house will be under sheetrock construction (and that doesn't count the weekend)!  As it is, I'm in charge of dealing with the 3 dogs!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Holly, we have an open floorplan, the kitchen (10'x10') flows into the small dining room which flows into the small living room.  We just have the whole area with white walls, we like the brightness.  So that's going to stay.  I'm going to check out the apps you mentioned!

I'm not dissatisfied with the cabinet arrangement we have, just that they're junk.  They're not worth keeping, Meemo...  But I know others who have kept them as you suggest, it's a good idea if you have decent cabinets and a need for them.  My parents did that, as I think about it.

But I'm going to stay open to a few differences, and drawers for the pots is one of them.

We have a vaulted ceiling in the living room/dining room/kitchen so parts of the ceiling in the kitchen are quite high.

Sebat, thanks for the suggestions! What's a sofit?    Off to look that up to see if Sandpiper's right...  I don't know where I would put moldings...

There is no cabinetry around the fridge now.  I'm trying to decide what to do with that.  I'll take some pics of my sorry little kitchen and post them.

Recessed lights in the ceiling have been suggested to improve light over the work area and I'm also interested in pendant lights.  Sebat, we do want under cabinet lighting.

We've got a double sink now and want one large tub.  We were looking at Home Despot   today and think 25x22 by 8-10 inches deep is the size we want.

Geoff, SilestoneTM is the first brand of quartz I looked at and the pic you showed is one of my favorite colors, definitely one we're considering..  We already know we're going to save some money by having a simple edge rather than one of the fancy ones in the picture.

Thumper, the cost has us worried, too.  Especially of what might need to be behind cabinets that have been in place forty years.  Also, we need to have the roof repaired, which might put off the kitchen job.  But on the other hand, that will give me more time to research and plan.

Sandpiper, thanks for reminding me about tile.  Haven't really thought about that yet.

Thanks for all the sites and app suggestions.  This will keep me busy!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Contractor, PR Remodeling & Design, did the work and took these photos.









Divided sink and wall tile. Sink and counter is all in one Corian. I like it. Counter has the look of sand which goes with my beach cottage look. Wall tile looks different in different light. Some places it looks OK and some places . . . yuck.









Cabinet over sink. The only cabinet that is set lower than the ceiling and the only one with glass panels in the doors.









Sink and stove wall









I've had a set of copper bottom pots & pans for many years. (Get very little use.) There's a pillar as part of the design / architecture of all units. So that's where they hang.









Kitchen wallpaper. It is a small print. Brighter white and shades of green than shows in photo. (I just took this one.) I love it.









Floor. I love the floor tile. Looks kind of like surface of water.  I walk on water in the kitchen. 

I'm going for a beach cottage look in my whole condo. Basically the kitchen is green and white.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

With a high ceiling, you won't have soffits so don't worry about those. You will still want some molding to finish of the tops of the cabinets but you won't put it to the ceiling.

In your case I would recommend varying the size of one or a few of the cabinets to add some interest. Maybe something like in these pictures...
http://www.houzz.com/photos/235631/Olentangy-Falls---Delaware--OH-contemporary-kitchen-cincinnati
http://www.houzz.com/photos/239488/French-Finese-traditional-kitchen-minneapolis
http://www.houzz.com/photos/359968/Campbel-traditional-kitchen-other-metros

Since you have an open plan, do you have an island?

Go look at your different under cabinet lighting options and see what you like the best. I was still using mostly pucks when I was doing kitchens. The xenon lights are quite nice, you might want to compare those to LEDs and pucks.

You will also want to add a light rail molding at the bottom of your cabinets to hide the under cabinet lighting.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Think about where you need electrical plugs and add them to your layout.  We added 2 sets and upgraded several to 4 plugs instead of 2.  

Probably won't work with your farmhouse sink, but we installed 2 faucets on our sink instead of one.  We have a three bowl sink (middle section is 5" deep with the garbage disposal) and the only faucet that would cross to all three sections was a specialty one that cost $800.  We decided to go with 2 $100 faucets and LOVE it.  I can be washing dishes with hot water and DH can rinse veggies with cold at the same time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> With a high ceiling, you won't have soffits so don't worry about those. You will still want some molding to finish of the tops of the cabinets but you won't put it to the ceiling.
> 
> In your case I would recommend varying the size of one or a few of the cabinets to add some interest. Maybe something like in these pictures...
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/235631/Olentangy-Falls---Delaware--OH-contemporary-kitchen-cincinnati
> ...


Good tips. As for the island, we have considerably less than 8 square feet of floor space; I don't know where an island would go and still allow us to open the fridge door. 

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

One more thing - since you say your kitchen is open to other areas - you might have some "dead space" like we did with our U-shaped kitchen. Our dining room is on the other side of the counter where the stove is, and it's open between the overhead cabinets and the countertop. There was a big chunk of dead space in the corner behind the lower cabinets - the guy at Lowe's suggested adding a cabinet unit w/top drawer on the dining room side in that "dead" corner, which has been awesome - I've got things like my big bean pot, my wok, tube cake pans, things that I wouldn't have had room for otherwise. And my extra old-but-haven't-parted-with-it-yet flatware and restaurant take-out menus are in the drawer.

Oh, and a lazy susan corner cabinet is an awesome thing!


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

I am going through that right now. I have Ikea boxes in my living and dining rooms waiting for the date.
My tips, 
Use the Ikea kitchen design tool on their website to see what you can do. Get the cabinets and hardware from them, shop around for the countertops sink and tap. 
Why Ikea?
they do small spaces very well. Their cabinets are made without harmful chemicals, and they have great sales. 

good luck


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I am actually in the kitchen & bath business, so I could go on and on! Lots of good tips here. Honestly, I'd AVOID anything Ikea. They look nice, but they are not the best quality. If you want to go cheaper, go to Ikea. If you want really good quality, don't! (Sorry to those that disagree, but I'm a kitchen snob!!! I would never purchase anything for the kitchen from Ikea for my house.....)

My real advice is to not skimp on anything - and to really think about your sink & faucet before making a blind decision. Most people do not think about how much they use their sink - it's the most used thing in your kitchen. Do NOT take the free one the countertop fabricator will offer you. It's a chinese import and it's a pain to switch out sinks. And don't skimp - good sinks are expensive but worth it. I represent this company - they do make excellent products, but it's at least a great place to look for ideas. Sinks aren't just sinks anymore - they make them out of different materials (I have a granite composite sink myself) and add function to the sink you didn't think about. You mentioned wanting a single big bowl - check out the low middle divide sinks they make - again that is what I have. I LOVE it. It's nice and big to clean pots and cookie sheets, but you still have 2 separate bowls to use one as a drainboard. It's the best of both worlds! This is the farm style stainless version - 


This is a link to the general website - 
www.elkayusa.com

This catalog is very helpful in making your decision too - (first one when this comes up) 
http://www.elkayusa.com/cps/rde/xchg/elkay/hs.xsl/elkay-residential-literature.aspx

Also - I highly, highly recommend going to local design and/or wholesale showrooms for ideas and advice, plus for looking at samples in person. Lowe's is okay, but not from a design standpoint. If nothing else, it may give you great design and space saving ideas you'd never see otherwise, 10x10 isn't much space so you'll want to maximize it. You should be able to google, but you can also go here and type in your zip code. These are Elkay showrooms, but all of them will have lots of other product lines as well.

http://www.elkayusa.com/wheretobuy.aspx?brand=Elkay%20-%20Home

Good luck!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I would second going to a design showroom.  Even if you end up purchasing elsewhere they are a wonderful resource.  The firm I worked for did a monthly class where we went over the different types of flooring, counter top surfaces, trends in color and wood, etc. You might see if there is something like that in your area.

The different cabinet manufactures also have very nice websites and are great for ideas.  
I sold an upper-end custom company call Wood-Mode.  www.wood-mode.com
Kraftmaid was our introductory price point.  www.kraftmaid.com

Kraftmaid has a quiz on their website to help you define your style. 

The National Kitchen and Bath Association (NKBA) has a free Kitchen and Bath Planner that you can send for. Their website is another resource worth checking out.  www.nkba.org


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Following suggestions carefully.    Wrote down the soffit removal idea so taller cabinets could be used.  Does anyone know if concrete counter tops are impractical for the kitchen?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good tips. As for the island, we have considerably less than 8 square feet of floor space; I don't know where an island would go and still allow us to open the fridge door.
> 
> Betsy


We have a butcher-block topped rolling cart that gives us a mobile island. When we need the extra counter space we move it where it is needed.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Does anyone know if concrete counter tops are impractical for the kitchen?


I don't know if I would say impractical. Anything you drop on it's going to break but the same could be said for granite and quartz since the surfaces are so much harder. There's also a chance it will develop hairline cracks. I would consider the care much like laminate because you have to worry about harming or discoloring the sealer on the concrete. Don't uses any harsh chemical cleaners. Don't cut directly on it. Don't set a hot pot directly on it.

Having said all that, there are some really fun things that you can do with concrete. You can stain it, add things to it, add textures and stamp it just to name a few.

Here's a website that can give you more info...
http://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/countertops/


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Does anyone know if concrete counter tops are impractical for the kitchen?


I don't know myself. I just remember that they installed concrete countertops in a not too far in the past This Old House project. Link


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't like lazy susans in the corner cabinets because you lose so much storage and if something falls behind it is a pain to get to it.  What we did was install a L shape shelf in the bottom corner cabinet (I think it is about 12" deep).  That lets us reach/see into all of the bottom shelf and then have the top shelf for smaller items.  For the top corner cabinet we did one L shape and one shelf that went along only one side.  That gave us tall storage space for pitchers on one side and the other side we use for plastic containers that fit well on the extra shelves.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> We have a butcher-block topped rolling cart that gives us a mobile island. When we need the extra counter space we move it where it is needed.


Geoff, y'all must have more room in your kitchen than I do.  We really don't have space for an island (or another piece of furniture) in the kitchen, dining room or living room. I would be moving the cart constantly. And I'm actually pretty good with counter space, even at Thanksgiving with 12 people at attendance.  Our stove is a flat top. When not actually hot, it provides extra counter space.

Jen & mom2karen - I like the idea of lazy susans but I also wondered about what mom2karen said about lazy susans...good thoughts...

Jen--thanks for the links, I'm going to check them out.

Unfortunately, we don't have an unlimited budget for this (I wish!), so we can't go "skimp-free."  But I'm trying to get an idea of costs so that I'll know where I have to "settle" and where I can get what I want. Good advice about the sink & faucet, we've been looking at those a lot. Hubby does the dishes and he's very specific about what he likes. We looked at one of the "low middle divide" sinks (though we didn't know that's what they were called) and they are in the running. We really like the enameled cast iron sinks and are almost sure that's what we're going to get (though we're continuously open to ideas). We've had stainless steel sinks and didn't really care for them. We also are pretty sure we want an "undermount" sink. (Just learned that term. )

It's definitely an evolving process and we're just at the beginning.

We've heard the terms "farm sink" and "apron sink;" are they the same thing?

I don't know if I mentioned, mom2karen, thanks for reminding me about additional electrical outlets. We're not too bad off there, but I was wishing there was one more set along the wall recently, so I can add that to the list.

Betsy


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

When we were building our home, this website was very helpful.

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, farm style and apron front are the same thing. There are probably even more terms for it! Cast iron sinks are great, I'm not a big stainless person either. I'll never understand why anyone would want stainless appliances either - they're constantly smudged and dirty, and easily scratch! Elkay makes custom sinktops and I don't get that either. One of the things I tell my showrooms about stainless is that it is going to scratch - it's the nature of it. But, if you get a high quality finish the scratches will blend into it. I still prefer other materials personally. If I ever redo my countertops I want something like this, maybe the big single bowl version -










It's a fireclay material, I think it's so pretty.

That's the tough thing about kitchen remodels, there aren't many places to cut costs! The countertops maybe, there are so many options these days. Granite is okay, but I think it's overdone and not all that special. There are solid surface options much cheaper and just as nice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, as Geoff recommended, we're definitely thinking of a quartz composite like Silestone. (I really like the color he posted!) The care requirements and range of choices are appealing to us.

We've got appliances that work pretty well and aren't too old, so we don't have to spend money on those (right now) which helps.  But everything else is 30 years old or older.  The basic arrangement and footprint is okay with me, I'm able to cook for the whole famdamily without much problem.  A bigger dining room would help  but that would involve an addition to the house, which ain't gonna happen.  So we'll continue to ooze into the living room.  We put up a second table in the living room for the grandkids, though they're getting so old now it's not really a kids' table any more. 

I've got a lot of website checking to do!  Will probably start working through those on Sunday, have a day long board meeting on Saturday and have to get ready for it!

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you for the links *sebat* and *Sandpiper*. I have stained concrete floors in the back of my house. The cracks and imperfections don't bother me there (I knew to expect them), but I think I'd want something more finished for kitchen counter tops and I'm thinking it would cost a bundle to have them the way I'd want them. I love the looks you can get! One day, maybe - if I win the lottery....

*Betsy,* I third checking out designer showrooms. When we had our baths redone I was paralyzed by all the choices. I had an idea what I wanted but couldn't figure out how to put all the bits and pieces together (much less find them). We finally stopped by a couple of show rooms, told them what we wanted price, color, and style wise and they pulled together a sample pallet (I guess you could call it) in no time. They also were able to give good advice why something might or might not work in my space.

I agree that hiring a contractor can be a blessing. We've done things both ways and I'm here to tell you I've found subcontractors jump much faster for a contractor than an individual client. We also found that some the labor could be cheaper. The problem is finding a reputable contractor.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I said I'd post some pics of my sad little kitchen, and today's the day. They were taken with my iPod Touch, so they're not the best pics but they give the idea. I'll post one and be right back with others.









there's hubby doing some dishes in our double sink. You can see the slant in the ceiling above the cabinets, I think, in this one.









This one is pretty yellow because I took it in the evening, but it shows the other side of the "L" workspace.









This one shows the slant of the vaulted ceiling and the silly light.









This one shows the alcove the fridge is in. I'm thinking of a tall cabinet to the right of the fridge but not sure we really want anything above the fridge. We have wire pantry shelves in the alcove, so would likely make a pantry cabinet, with a bottom area that could have my folding stepstool in it. Basically the stuff we have now, just hidden.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really, the only problem you have, Betsy, is that there's too much stuff stuck to the front of your fridge.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really, the only problem you have, Betsy, is that there's too much stuff stuck to the front of your fridge.


I thought all refrigerators looked like that! I know mine, my sister's, and my mom's do. (Although the low stuff on my fridge tends to be flat so that the cats do not play with it.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really, the only problem you have, Betsy, is that there's too much stuff stuck to the front of your fridge.


 

Yes, all our space problems would be solved.


Most but not all are kitchen magnets from places we've visited. We purge the other stuff a few times a year and it hasn't been done since before Christmas.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm just guesstimating dimensions from the pictures of course but here's what I would suggest....

On your cabinet wall leave the right facing cabinets and the one over the sink the same.  The left facing cabinet, I would change to a corner cabinet.  Then I would do a cornice/light valance over the window (it would finish off that window and give you task light over that work space), then a 12" cabinet, a microwave/range hood over the stove (would free up the counter next to the sink) and another 12" wall next to that.  You would also have a short cabinet over the microwave/range hood.  Leave your base cabinet layout the same as it is now.

Around the refrigerator...when you are facing it, left to right...3/4" wood panel to finish the side of the fridge, full fridge depth cabinet over refrigerator and then your pantry/broom closet. 

Just my 2 cents, for what it's worth.

Oh...you don't want a stainless refrigerator because your magnets won't stick to it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great suggestions!

Your dimensions sound about right.  I really like the thought of the corner cabinet, hadn't thought of that.

We've been toying with the idea of the range hood/microwave/cabinets over the stove.  Still trying to decide if it would make the kitchen seem smaller....

Lots to mull over...

Y'all are great.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

When we bought our oven-fan/microwave, we got the GE advntium(I think that is the model name).  It is Microwave but also is a small regular oven too.  That provides the ability to put in the metal racks and cook some dish at a different temperature than the main oven.

We also are nuts about gas stove so we got the GE dual fuel stove with gas burners and electric oven.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you would love the microwave range hood!  Especially, having that extra work area opened up.  I think the dark color of your cabinet contrasting against the starkness of your appliances has a lot to do with the enclosed feel you have right now. 

Measure out the space.  Make sure you get the corner to window edge, width of window, ceiling heights in both corners, width and depth of fridge corner and all the appliances that you are keeping. Take it down to Lowe's or Home Depot and have their kitchen person put it in 20/20 so you can see it in perspective.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Oh...you don't want a stainless refrigerator because your magnets won't stick to it!


 good point!

Good thing the fridge is fairly new!

Betsy


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

One small bit of advice... if you are going to use stone for your countertops, you might try hunting down all the different stone dealers in your area and finding out if they have any odd lots or leftovers or returns. You can find some great deals that way.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

If you have access to Consumer reports, they have done very indepth articles on Kitchen Remodeling including appliances, flooring and countertops.

This is what they wrote about concrete countertops: Best for customizing; it can be dyed or textured.  But it can develop cracks.  Durability depends on the fabricator's skill and the sealers used.  Penetrating sealers resist heat but stain and must be reapplied.

We used Consumer Reports extensively in nearly every aspect of our remodel.

Has anyone every heard of putting a ceiling fan w/light in an open (i.e., island) kitchen?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

spotsmom said:



> Has anyone every heard of putting a ceiling fan w/light in an open (i.e., island) kitchen?


I'm the only designer I know that is pro fan in any room of the house. I always try to think practical. You're the one that lives there, not me, and if you want a fan in your kitchen then do it!

Both my aunt and my mother in law have fans in their kitchens. They are both huge cooks and cooked professionally at one time. The ceiling fan allows them to be comfortable using their ovens in the heat of summer. The downside is that it can cool the food down before you get it to the table.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> If you have access to Consumer reports, they have done very indepth articles on Kitchen Remodeling including appliances, flooring and countertops.
> 
> This is what they wrote about concrete countertops: Best for customizing; it can be dyed or textured. But it can develop cracks. Durability depends on the fabricator's skill and the sealers used. Penetrating sealers resist heat but stain and must be reapplied.
> 
> ...


Yes we have one of the CR issues on remodeling....

The ceiling fan interests me, I hadn't thought of that.

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

We remodeled our kitchen about 5 years ago after saying we were going to do it for 15 years. I agree...get cabinets you love. We found cabinets we loved at Lowe's. Then we kept looking at different showrooms and with different contractors and never found anything we liked as much as the Kraftmaid cabinets Lowe's had.

Lowe's even redesigned the layout for us and did a fantastic job. We get many compliments on the kitchen and many jaws hit the floor when they find the whole thing came from Lowe's, except for the floors and counters.

We found the floors when we tried a new restaurant. The manager was kind enough to track down the contractor, who told us the manufacturer and style. 

So my advice would be to leave no stone unturned when finding sources. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Has anyone every heard of putting a ceiling fan w/light in an open (i.e., island) kitchen?


We have one in our kitchen and we love it. We also have recessed lighting, but the light from the ceiling fan is handy when we need extra lighting. The fan helps to cool the kitchen down when baking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now you all have me thinking about a small fan/light combo for the kitchen.

Anyone use pendant lighting over the work areas?  I always like the way it looks....but am wondering how good it actually is...

Betsy


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

We completely remodelled our kitchen about 5 years ago. It's also small, the basic U shape and originally looked remarkably similar to your kitchen. After several attempts at painting, changing door handles etc. we just went ahead and did it all new.  Instead of the dark brown, we went with 'antique' white cabinets which I love! Two of the overheads have glass doors which gives a more spacious feel. 

One of my favourite things was losing the backsplash tiles  (in Australia we call it a splashback, lol) and replacing them with vinyl backed glass. It looks sensational, adds a more expensive, trendy look and is so easy to clean. Just a spray of windex and some paper towel.  The beauty is you can pick whatever colour you want, and it's fairly simple to change the colour. We had to do that because the installer used the wrong shade of blue, I made him remove it and use the right one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Christopher Bunn said:


> One small bit of advice... if you are going to use stone for your countertops, you might try hunting down all the different stone dealers in your area and finding out if they have any odd lots or leftovers or returns. You can find some great deals that way.


Christopher, I just saw this, good tip!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lyndl said:


> We completely remodelled our kitchen about 5 years ago. It's also small, the basic U shape and originally looked remarkably similar to your kitchen. After several attempts at painting, changing door handles etc. we just went ahead and did it all new. Instead of the dark brown, we went with 'antique' white cabinets which I love! Two of the overheads have glass doors which gives a more spacious feel.
> 
> One of my favourite things was losing the backsplash tiles (in Australia we call it a splashback, lol) and replacing them with vinyl backed glass. It looks sensational, adds a more expensive, trendy look and is so easy to clean. Just a spray of windex and some paper towel. The beauty is you can pick whatever colour you want, and it's fairly simple to change the colour. We had to do that because the installer used the wrong shade of blue, I made him remove it and use the right one.


Lyndi-

I haven't heard about the vinyl back glass. Adding that to my list of things to get more info on....

We're pretty sure we want white or whitish cabinets to brighten everything. Would you be willing to post a picture of your cabinets? 

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

We completely gutted our kitchen in 2008, removed a wall to open it up to the living room & re-arranged the floor plan. I had a u-shaped arrangement before & chose an island w/range instead. The island is also a breakfast bar so I have 3 pendant lights hanging above & recessed lights along the back perimeter where all my cabinets are. I've also got under cabinet lights that work well but they are quite hot. The pendants look nice but they're highly reflective off the shiny granite counters & sometimes it's almost blinding. My lights are white milky glass. I originally wanted a stainless look or even clear glass, like the ones in Pottery Barn or Restoration Hardware. I'm glad now I didn't choose the clear glass or I would've had to look at the bulb shining through. I have natural cherry cabinets w/dark green (almost black) granite, stainless appliances & mahogany floors. I agree that you should try & pick your exact slab of whatever counter you choose. They vary widely. I've also got a stainles under mount deep double bowl sink & it does scratch & gets water stains unless you wipe it dry every single time. I learned to let it go...constant wiping dry is not realistic at all. Prior to this kitchen I had corian counters & sink. I like the smoothness of corian but it scratches very easily & the white sink was a nightmare, especially when rinsing plates after a spaghetti dinner  Good luck as you plan it all out!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

These are my whitewashed oak beadboard cabinets. I love beadboard.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyone use pendant lighting over the work areas? I always like the way it looks....but am wondering how good it actually is...


I love the look of pendant lighting too. We have them over our bar/counter. What's nice about it is that we don't have to light up the entire kitchen when we're sitting at the counter.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lyndi-
> 
> I haven't heard about the vinyl back glass. Adding that to my list of things to get more info on....
> 
> ...


I was about to take some pics, but realised my camera battery was flat. As soon as it's recharged I'm happy to post some.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> These are my whitewashed oak beadboard cabinets. I love beadboard.


These are great, Sandpiper, thanks for posting them!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will post pics of our kitchen pendant lighting - we have them over the counters on both sides of the kitchen.  Each light is 25 watt high-intensity lamps.  Provides enough light to make a difference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I will post pics of our kitchen pendant lighting - we have them over the counters on both sides of the kitchen. Each light is 25 watt high-intensity lamps. Provides enough light to make a difference.


That would be great, Geoff, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Phooey!  Our electrician told us there wasn't enough support for us to put a fan in the kitchen (this is an older mobile home).  So, Hank picked out track lights with halogen bulbs.  My complaint (I already know I'll have one) is that you can't just have one or maybe two on.

I love your beadboard cabinets, Sandpiper!  I'll post our new hickory ones once they're installed (this Sat.).  They sure look great waiting in the garage!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> We remodeled our kitchen about 5 years ago after saying we were going to do it for 15 years. I agree...get cabinets you love. We found cabinets we loved at Lowe's. Then we kept looking at different showrooms and with different contractors and never found anything we liked as much as the Kraftmaid cabinets Lowe's had.
> 
> Lowe's even redesigned the layout for us and did a fantastic job. We get many compliments on the kitchen and many jaws hit the floor when they find the whole thing came from Lowe's, except for the floors and counters.
> 
> ...


Great advice. We went to Lowe's yesterday while we were out and about and saw some cabinets we liked. And they seemed very well made. The ones on display at Home Depot seemed to be faling apart. While I think that's mostly from the volume of people opening and closing them--HD is bigger here than Lowe's, it did attract us. We have a friend who works at Lowe's in another state....might call him to see if he can give us an inside dope on dealing with them.

Every trip we learn a little bit more about what we like and don't like and what the possibilities are. I'm finding I like the very simplest cabinets. And we saw some glass front cabinets with a frosted glass, so I could have glass AND not have to tidy up my cabinets.  We do want drawers and maybe a corner shelf sliding out rotating shelf thingy in the bottom corner cabinets, saw that at Lowe's and it was petty cool.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great advice. We went to Lowe's yesterday while we were out and about and saw some cabinets we liked. And they seemed very well made. The ones on display at Home Depot seemed to be faling apart. While I think that's mostly from the volume of people opening and closing them--HD is bigger here than Lowe's, it did attract us. We have a friend who works at Lowe's in another state....might call him to see if he can give us an inside dope on dealing with them.
> 
> Every trip we learn a little bit more about what we like and don't like and what the possibilities are. I'm finding I like the very simplest cabinets. And we saw some glass front cabinets with a frosted glass, so I could have glass AND not have to tidy up my cabinets.  We do want drawers and maybe a corner shelf sliding out rotating shelf thingy in the bottom corner cabinets, saw that at Lowe's and it was petty cool.
> 
> Betsy


We have glass in just our two corner cabinets - the ones with my dishes and some glassware that I don't use too often - they're the easiest to keep looking neat! No way I could have glass in my other cabinets - they stay way too messy! But I love having glass in just those two.

One thing they did tell us about the glass doors cabinets -is that if you're getting plain glass, don't order the glass from the cabinet maker, it'll be considerably less expensive to get some glass from your local glass dealer and they'll install it in the doors. And if I remember correctly, you can even order some of the frosted or etched or other glass cheaper from a glass company than from the cabinet company. (I loved the "seeded" glass but just couldn't justify the price, and now I'm actually glad I didn't get it - I've used some of my old cotton crocheted doilies on a couple of shelves in those cabinets, they just barely hang over the edge, but they're a nice little touch and you couldn't see them if the glass wasn't clear.)

I know I've got pics of our re-do, I'll see if I can find a couple...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

We really like our cabinets from Lowe's.  These are NOT the ones that are actually sold from the floor- those are more "rental house quality" as the Lowe's guy told us.  Stapled, not dovetailed.  We ordered enough cabinets that we got the "auto shut" drawers and a free sink unit!  We bought the Diamond brand.  We were told 3 weeks on delivery, and they called us after 2.5 weeks.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are the cabinets (hickory, from Lowe's). Hopefully being installed this Saturday!!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Crazy to realize while hunting these pics down that our kitchen re-do was over 8 years ago now. I took these pics about 3 years later - the floor is different now (and the rugs are long gone), and we have a new fridge (one of the French door ones, and it's cabinet depth so it doesn't stick out into the small floor space so much). The wine rack and display shelf to the left of the fridge were new. Sadly, the popcorn ceiling is still there. And my countertops are RARELY that neat! They're a hot mess right now, in fact.

Cabinets from Lowes, maple with a ginger glaze, their Kraftmaid brand. We've been very happy with them. Corian countertops.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you have a Costco in your area? I just received an email today....Limited Time Offer:

Up to 30% off select styles. Valid for orders placed March 26, 2012 through April 30, 2012.
While supplies last. Delivers in 2 -3 weeks.



*CUT FROM THE WEB PAGE.....* 
Kitchen and Bath Cabinets by All Wood Cabinetry® 
Exclusive Member Bonuses:

Personal Concierge Design Services
*Premium Rollout Tray in standard base cabinets
Full Extension Soft Close Drawer System
Soft Close Door Mechanism*
Delivers in approximately 2-3 weeks to home or jobsite

ALL WOOD CABINETRY® helps Costco members to create the kitchen or bathroom of their dreams, with an affordable high quality line of products. All Wood Cabinetry® offers the best of both worlds: a high quality all-wood cabinet, in a selection of fashionable styles and designer finishes, all at a surprisingly affordable price. All our cabinets are built-to-order and delivered to your home in approximately two to three weeks.

Ordering your dream kitchen or bathroom is simple!

BROWSE - Select your color samples
DESIGN - Contact your Personal Concierge Designer or BUY NOW
ORDER - Order online anytime from the comfort of your home 24/7
DELIVERY - To your home or jobsite in approximately 2-3 weeks!

Questions?
Call one of our professional kitchen designers at: 866-763-9455 (Mon-Sat 8am-6pm ET) or fax your measurements to: 1-866-763-9462.

Product Features:

*100% ALL WOOD cabinets - No particleboard
Built to order to suit your requirements
Hardwood drawers with dovetail carpentry joints
Soft-close Full-extension drawers and doors standard
Limited Lifetime Warranty
*
Begin designing your new dream kitchen

Or Call 866-763-9455

shipping & terms

Standard shipping via common carrier is included in the quoted price. Curbside delivery*, signature required. Carrier will call to set up a delivery time. Extraordinary delivery requirements may necessitate an additional fee to the carrier. The estimated delivery time will be approximately 2 - 3 weeks from the time of order.

Delivery is not available to Puerto Rico, Alaska or Hawaii.

Costco.com products can be returned to any of our more than 500 Costco warehouses worldwide.
[Model 11280458]

*I haven't looked at the Costco Cabinetry but their description of quality sounds great. The bonuses they are offering are at least $100+ upgrade per cabinet. Might be worth checking out! *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Costco is just far enough away that we never joined, but I think I'll add them to my list of checking with them for a design layout...though I don't think we're going to be ready to commit by the end of the month.  It doesn't hurt to take a look at what they have.

We're having a local franchise of KitchenPlus (anyone ever heard of them?) who are doing a room in my neighbor's house come over to meet with us on Thursday.

I'm going to be working on my measurements and some drawings today...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo, thanks for posting the pictures...

I like the corner cabinet with the glass door.  Did you order the glass from a local company as you suggested?  I'm not sure I can see how that works....we would get a frosted glass so that the pressure would be off on having neat cabinets.  

Spotsmom, nice cabinets!  Thanks for sharing the pics!

Going through the design books from a couple places...picking the wood and then the glaze/paint whatever...does it really matter which wood I pick if I'm going to have them painted?  

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Kitchen's Plus but their website says their designers are CKD so they should do a great job! They will do all the measurements since they are coming out to the house but you won't get a copy of those or the plans unless you purchase the cabinets from them. Pay close attention to the details when they show you your options and make notes so you can recreate what you liked in case you go elsewhere.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Going through the design books from a couple places...picking the wood and then the glaze/paint whatever...does it really matter which wood I pick if I'm going to have them painted?


Most company's use maple when you select a painted finish. It's a more uniform wood and less grainy so it gives a nicer finish. It you select a company that has you pick your wood type even under paint, choose whatever the stock wood is since other woods are normally an upcharge.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like the corner cabinet with the glass door. Did you order the glass from a local company as you suggested? I'm not sure I can see how that works....we would get a frosted glass so that the pressure would be off on having neat cabinets.


Whichever cabinet company you go with will have a frosted glass door as an option. Just order the cabinet that way. If you do 42" walls, some company's will also let you glass just the top shelf on each of the wall cabinets. That's also a very nice look and a great way to display your pretty stuff if you don't have a china cabinet. You can get those lighted too.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Costco is just far enough away that we never joined, but I think I'll add them to my list of checking with them for a design layout...though I don't think we're going to be ready to commit by the end of the month. It doesn't hurt to take a look at what they have.


It's a membership club. There's a $50 fee to join for a year. I'm sure they will let you in if you tell them you are thinking about joining and want to look around but I doubt they'll let you use their design service without a membership.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, sebat, good info.



sebat said:


> It's a membership club. There's a $50 fee to join for a year. I'm sure they will let you in if you tell them you are thinking about joining and want to look around but I doubt they'll let you use their design service without a membership.


I was thinking that, too. Frequently there's a free membership trial offer one can find through Googling for them. I wonder if I could get a design consult during that offer....

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was thinking that, too. Frequently there's a free membership trial offer one can find through Googling for them. I wonder if I could get a design consult during that offer....


I don't know. I have a feeling they use freelancers. I've never seen anyone in the store that looks like they are doing design work.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

sebat said:


> but you won't get a copy of those or the plans unless you purchase the cabinets from them.


We had a custom cabinet guy come out who did all the measurements, and then brought the computer renderings out to give us the quote and left the drawings. Lowe's will also do your plans and let you take them home to "think about them".


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> We had a custom cabinet guy come out who did all the measurements, and then brought the computer renderings out to give us the quote and left the drawings. Lowe's will also do your plans and let you take them home to "think about them".


Yes, most of the big box stores will give you the drawings...but...most design firms will not unless you pay for them. That's how they stay in business.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Yes, most of the big box stores will give you the drawings...but...most design firms will not unless you pay for them. That's how they stay in business.


That seems reasonable enough to me, but if they offer them to me, I'll keep them.  I'm planning on having pretty good drawings of my own, so I'll be able to take notes.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know if you'll be able to see this, it's on Pinterest, which I haven't used much...

but this is a picture of lighting I will not be getting:

http://pinterest.com/pin/220957925438014029/

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, Betsy!!  Talk about a conversation starter!!!  Or ender...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to see this, it's on Pinterest, which I haven't used much...
> 
> but this is a picture of lighting I will not be getting:
> 
> ...


MY DREAM KITCHEN!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know if you'll be able to see this, it's on Pinterest, which I haven't used much...
> 
> but this is a picture of lighting I will not be getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> MY DREAM KITCHEN!!


You're scaring me, Thumper...


Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Meemo, thanks for posting the pictures...
> 
> I like the corner cabinet with the glass door. Did you order the glass from a local company as you suggested? I'm not sure I can see how that works....we would get a frosted glass so that the pressure would be off on having neat cabinets.


We did - Lowe's ordered those cabinet doors without any glass (there were options for getting plain, seeded, frosted, etc and you order whatever glass you want - they just got no glass at all). Then we took the doors to a glass place, they cut it to fit and put the glass in the doors - I think they used silicone to hold the glass in place. Haven't had any issues at all.

Like I said - there's no way I could've had glass in all my doors - most of my cabinets are a hot mess (and that's putting it mildly - at times they border on Fibber McGee cabinets ). You could see what the price difference is, I'm sure a local place could provide frosted glass - that might be less expensive as well. It might not be enough of a price difference to be worth doing it for the frosted glass, but it was for the clear glass. (I don't remember how much difference, but enough for the Lowe's guy to mention it, and enough that we did it!)

Meant to say before, I'm terrible when presented with lots of decisions - we'd go to look at cabinets and I knew what I didn't like, but trying to choose between the ones I did like was torture. One day we were at Lowe's looking at something else, went around a corner and there was the display with these cabinets. I almost stopped dead - looked at them and said "That's it - I really like those." Our old cabinets were 25 years old & dark oak. I've been really happy with the quality of these, as well as the look.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just saw this thread -- Betsy, I have no advice or suggestions to offer since my house came with a freshly done kitchen and so I've never needed to go through this, but I do have a request.

There's a local painter who sometimes works on, believe it or not, old kitchen cabinet doors. She leaves the hinges on and they function as decorative hangers. 
http://www.lamocreations.com/Paintings2.html , the bottom right painting is an example of what I mean.

So if you're NOT going to re-use your cabinets in the garage or basement or otherwise put them to use, would you consider keeping the doors and donating them to a fellow artist? I'll contact her (she's an acquaintance of an acquaintance) and make sure she can use a few more, but it might take a little while to hear back so I wanted to catch you before the doors go in the trash.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> Just saw this thread -- Betsy, I have no advice or suggestions to offer since my house came with a freshly done kitchen and so I've never needed to go through this, but I do have a request.
> 
> There's a local painter who sometimes works on, believe it or not, old kitchen cabinet doors. She leaves the hinges on and they function as decorative hangers.
> http://www.lamocreations.com/Paintings2.html , the bottom right painting is an example of what I mean.


That artwork is great. Paintings have a South Western United States fell, very pleasent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Just saw this thread -- Betsy, I have no advice or suggestions to offer since my house came with a freshly done kitchen and so I've never needed to go through this, but I do have a request.
> 
> There's a local painter who sometimes works on, believe it or not, old kitchen cabinet doors. She leaves the hinges on and they function as decorative hangers.
> http://www.lamocreations.com/Paintings2.html , the bottom right painting is an example of what I mean.
> ...


There's no rush, I suspect it will be several months before we do anything. The roof may need to be replaced instead. She can have them if she wants, but I can't imagine she'd want them. The doors are vinyl-covered particleboard. They really are the most atrocious


Spoiler



crap


, which is why I want to get rid of them. I'm not even sure they can be painted on. 

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This ebook is quite short and I don't know if any of the information would be helpful, but it's free right now (probably today only):


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the book tip, DreamWeaver!  Although I'm at the end of the remodel hopefully I'll find out that I did some things right...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> This ebook is quite short and I don't know if any of the information would be helpful, but it's free right now (probably today only):


Thankfully, still free today! (Since I didn't see this last night!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Went through it, it's a summary of some questions from her column.  A couple things were thought provoking.  I was surprised there were no questions on countertops.  There is a discussion of soffits.  

She also has a more extensive book for $9.99.  And there was another recommended book that came up on the page for $2.99.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The doors are vinyl-covered particleboard. They really are the most atrocious
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ahhh... then I guess probably not. All the ones I've seen have been on wood. Oh well.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally have some before/after photos. We are really, really pleased and everything with Lowe's went perfectly. Only mistake we made was buying tracklights, and once they were up we decided they were horrible- cast shadows and not enough light where we needed it. So, we'll replace them. Also, still have the crown moulding to install and the kickplates (toeboards, whatever you call them). And the drawer/cabinet hardware...

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Before (wall to be taken down and island created):









After:









And, one more view with the breakfast that Hank built.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, spotsmom! Your kitchen remodel really opened up the space, and the area looks much brighter with the new cabinets and light paint. Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing, spotsmom!  It looks great!

I'm going to provide my own updates today...we're inching our way to some decisions....

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow!  Taking out the wall and adding the island made a huge difference, Spotsmom. It looks great.  Where's the fish tank?

Looking forward to your pictures, Betsy!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I love it, sportsmom! What a difference taking out a wall can make. Interesting about the tracklights - I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Waiting to hear your plans, Betsy!!!

Yes, taking out the wall and making an island has made a huge difference with the brightness of our house.  And, crebel, the fish tank had to be moved to the master bedroom.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's where we are right now...

The folks from KitchenTuneup came and gave us their bid. The price didn't make hubby keel over (yay!) and we liked them. They really listened, came up with some good ideas within the framework of what I wanted. Which is a layout similar to what we have now with some tweaks and the addition of some cabinetry around the fridge.

They do the cabinet work, we'd have to add the other stuff either separately or through their subcontractors. They have no problem with us picking our own subcontractors. (Maybe that's normal--I've never done this before. )

The cabinet line they use is Advantage by www.BridgewoodCabinets.com. I like the combination of styles, features, and quality.



This is the style I want 
(Mission):







 I think this is the color 
I like (Wheat):









They had samples from Cambria quartz countertops. I like Cambria...it's one of the ones I was considering anyway.

I liked the warmth of this counter color, it has a warm tone to it:









We'll not commit to the styles until we commit to them, but similar cabinet styles are available no matter who we go through.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Spotsmom, it looks great!  I'm sure that knocking out that wall made your entire living area seem larger.  I bet it's more pleasant to be in the kitchen and not closed off from everyone else too.

Betsy, I think the Mission style door is the perfect choice for you.  It's what I was envisioning from everything you've told us about yourself.  Simple lines with just the right amount of country without being fussy.  The wheat color will really lighten that room up.  Good counter top choice.  I like it!

Don't forget to pick your hardware...just knobs or knobs and pulls.  Knobs only is a big thing at the moment but I did a lot of design for the aging while in school so I tend to always keep that in mind when I design.  Knobs are harder to grasp as we get older.  If you have any occasional hand pain at all right now, seriously consider using all pulls or at least putting pulls on your drawers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder about the hardware.  I like pulls...we have knobs now.  I've been looking at them.  Something simple that doesn't detract.  Functional.

And also flooring and what to do for back splash.  I think I want the tiling behind the stove to be somewhat larger than it is now, with room for a medallion or a grouping of fancy tiles above the stove.

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I love your current selections, Betsy! I wish the cabinets and countertop were going in _*my*_ kitchen.  I hope you'll post some before and after pictures once the remodel is complete.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the cabinet style and color, Betsy!!!  Lighter cabinets definitely brighten/lighten a room.

We took our first foray into knobs/door pulls today.  Yikes!  First you gotta decide what color to go with.  Anyone, after seeing the pictures I posted, have any suggestions?  We brought home "antique nickel" and it's just not right.  We thought black would make it look like "eyes"...  help!!  We had thought knobs for the cabs and pulls for the drawers, but now are re-thinking in terms of what sebat said.  Thanks for posting that.  How does one know whether to put one drawer pull or two?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The hinges don't show, right?  I'd try a brushed silver. Your kitchen facet is silver.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I love the cabinet style and color, Betsy!!! Lighter cabinets definitely brighten/lighten a room.
> 
> We took our first foray into knobs/door pulls today. Yikes! First you gotta decide what color to go with. Anyone, after seeing the pictures I posted, have any suggestions? We brought home "antique nickel" and it's just not right. We thought black would make it look like "eyes"... help!! We had thought knobs for the cabs and pulls for the drawers, but now are re-thinking in terms of what sebat said. Thanks for posting that. How does one know whether to put one drawer pull or two?


A single knob or pull is used on drawers under 18" wide. Drawers over 18" up to 24" really just depends on the size of the pull you are using but I would use 2 knobs if you go with knobs. Drawers over 24" wide should have two knobs/pulls to prevent the drawer from twisting when pulled.

Spotsmom, it's really a matter of personal taste. Try a brushed nickel or a pewter and see how you like that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy, I love the counter tops.
We have been looking at a very similar color/pattern in Silestone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Update:

We've signed the contract with the cabinet people and they're going to have their subcontractors deal with  plumbing, electricity and counters.  We just didn't have the energy to do that part ourselves.

I think the person who did our neighbor's tile backsplash in their kitchen is going to do ours after the kitchen is done.

Target date for work to commence is September.  I'll keep y'all posted!  Thanks for all the good info here, it's been very useful and I've learned a lot.

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

You must have received my psychic message...  I was thinking just yesterday "wonder how Betsey's remodel is going".  We're now on to the living/dining room and guest room.  Now my head is full of carpet and flooring.  I told Hank yesterday (in flooring frustration mode) "now I understand women in labor screaming at their husband 'why did you do this to me'??!!'"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Goodness, hubby would have to move out at the mere contemplation of that much remodelling, LOL!  

What are you doing in the living/dining room and guest room?

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see the after pics!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> We've signed the contract with the cabinet people and they're going to have their subcontractors deal with plumbing, electricity and counters. We just didn't have the energy to do that part ourselves.


That's the best way to deal with it. Having a project manager is a real lifesaver! They know which subcontractors do the best work and won't work with the ones that cause problems.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What are you doing in the living/dining room and guest room?
> 
> Betsy


We live in an older mobile home, so all the paneling has come off all the walls now (except the master bedroom where the big fish tank is!). All the old flooring is gone... So- the walls have been drywalled and are now awaiting texturing, then new carpet and new flooring. Of course, that means new light fixtures, etc.

Hank retired and "got ideas"...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> We live in an older mobile home, so all the paneling has come off all the walls now (except the master bedroom where the big fish tank is!). All the old flooring is gone... So- the walls have been drywalled and are now awaiting texturing, then new carpet and new flooring. Of course, that means new light fixtures, etc.
> 
> Hank retired and "got ideas"...


It helps when they are HIS ideas! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I'm researching backsplashes.  I want to have a decorative set of tiles above the stove and was poking around at The Tile Store.  Lots of good options for tiles for the backsplash, but I didn't understand how to get one of the decorative elements they had on display everywhere.  Surely those don't have to be built by hand from tiny little tiles?

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy have you thought about creating a mosaic somewhat like you would in making a quilt?  You do beautiful quilts and I bet you could create a beautiful mosaic.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

FYI this month's Consumer Reports has 26 pages about kitchen remodeling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Betsy have you thought about creating a mosaic somewhat like you would in making a quilt? You do beautiful quilts and I bet you could create a beautiful mosaic.


 

I don't want to work that hard. I just want to point at something and say, give me one of those. Don't any come pre-made?

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't want to work that hard. I just want to point at something and say, give me one of those. Don't any come pre-made?
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that a no?

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy, enter search words "tile backsplash mural" or "tile backsplash mosaic"at Google. I hope that helps.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't want to work that hard. I just want to point at something and say, give me one of those. Don't any come pre-made?
> 
> Betsy


One example available from Amazon:


While most ready-to-apply tile mosaic items are either random or regular repeating patterns (such as basketweave), I have seen more artistic items. The more I like them, the higher the price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> One example available from Amazon:
> 
> 
> While most ready-to-apply tile mosaic items are either random or regular repeating patterns (such as basketweave), I have seen more artistic items. The more I like them, the higher the price.


They have them at Amazon? Woo-hoo!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They have them at Amazon? Woo-hoo!
> 
> Betsy


Check local places as well. I know I have seen several over the years.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Do you have any tile specialty stores in your area? They will have them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I saw some on display but didn't see how to order them.  I guess I'll have to go back and ask someone.  I didn't think about that when I was there.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  The kitchen guy was here with his installation guy and the cabinets are in and they can start soon, probably  soon after the 4th!!!!  Yay!!!  Off to pick out flooring today.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! The kitchen guy was here with his installation guy and the cabinets are in and they can start soon, probably soon after the 4th!!!! Yay!!! Off to pick out flooring today.
> 
> Betsy


I'm excited for you! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> I'm excited for you! Can't wait to see pics!!


I'll take pics before during and after.... 

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Last I read, the remodeling wasn't scheduled to begin until September. How exciting! I'm looking forward to your before-and-after photos.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! The kitchen guy was here with his installation guy and the cabinets are in and they can start soon, probably soon after the 4th!!!! Yay!!! Off to pick out flooring today.


You have my sympathy during this time... patience, my friend!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Our flooring was delivered yesterday and is in the garage. The kitchen deconstruction begins next Wednesday. I'll add a picture of the flooring we picked in a second...in the picture it looks a little yellower than the sample we saw, but I put the counter sample against the vinyl roll that came and I still think it's good. Now, if my counter sample is accurate. 










ETA: My furniture is not that good, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Love the flooring, Betsy!  That is vinyl?  It looks like stone tiles - very nice.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That is beautiful, Betsy.
and that is vinyl?
wow.
There are some wonderful looking products out there now.

A few years ago I put down this dupont laminate in our kitchen to replace the awful green stuff that we had been living with for a loooonnnngggg time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's really nice, Geoff! We looked at some like that, but the different shaped tiles bothered hubby, who is getting more OCD the older he gets.  So we both liked the one I showed...

Here's the roll in the garage, awaiting the contractors.  









Things still to be picked out:
new dishwasher (we're going to get one, have to pick it out)
sink
faucets
cabinet hardware
ceiling light & fan

wall tiling is going to be done later....

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> You have my sympathy during this time... patience, my friend!!


LOL! Hubby is freaking out a bit at the idea of the disruption. He really wants to just leave town.  I'm too paranoid and too much of a control freak to do that. I want to be here to check on things. We're going to compromise by going out to lunch and breakfast some during the construction.

I'm hoping it all goes together..... Interior decoration is not my strong suit... I'm more into functionality.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm hoping it all goes together..... Interior decoration is not my strong suit... I'm more into functionality.
> 
> Betsy


"Form follows function" was the slogan of the Bauhaus movement in the 30's. In order for it to be good interior design the space must first function well. That's the reason I wanted you to see a kitchen designer in the first place. The pretty part is all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm comfortable with the usability that I've ordered.  Just a little concerned with the color coordination.  I'm a quilter, after all.  

Does anyone know anything about siligranite sinks?

Hubby and i are still most interested in porcelain over cast iron, but the kitchen people suggested siligranite.  I'm guessing it's a kind of composite granite?

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have not heard of it, but hope that someone answers your question and educates both of us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did learn that it is spelled "Silgranite"  and that there are other composite granite sinks.  Blanco seems to be the distributor...

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Siligranite is something new since I've been out of the business. I pulled it up and it looks fantastic unless it's cost prohibitive I think I would go that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My bathroom sink is Silestone, which is a manufactured stone product. . . . .basically one piece for counter top and sink. . . . .I quite like it in the bathroom.  Not sure about the kitchen.  Most folks I know with granite counter tops have stainless steel sinks.  Our counter is laminate, also with stainless steel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My bathroom sink is Silestone, which is a manufactured stone product. . . . .basically one piece for counter top and sink. . . . .I quite like it in the bathroom. Not sure about the kitchen. Most folks I know with granite counter tops have stainless steel sinks. Our counter is laminate, also with stainless steel.


Yes, stainless steel is in, but we don't like stainless steel sinks. Our quirk, others' mileage may vary.  We've had them before and we're quite clear that we don't want one. We really like cast iron with porcelain (which is what we have now), but are considering this option. I'm going to drag Fred to a showroom so we can look at them in person. He does the dishes so I want him to be happy. 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You might want to visit Ikea.
They have some nice "country" sinks - with the porcelain/stone front.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Geoff! I read somewhere else today that someone recommended the sink they got from IKEA. We'll definitely take a look.

We found a showroom in Stafford, VA near where we will be tomorrow...going to go take a look at the silgranit sink.

Here's a link to the style/colr sink we think we like if we go this way. They have a whole bunch of sinks...two bowl, one bowl, apron style, etc...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know about silgranite, but I love my Corian sink.  LOVE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, it's D-Day!

to recap:

















and this morning, at 7:10am:









*keeping fingers crossed*

So far, so good....the area behind the drywall seems to be solid.

Flooring is supposed to be laid down tomorrow...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And less than two hours after they started, here's my kitchen:










Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy - thank you very much for these blow-by-blow pics.
It is so much fun and a great learning process.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

They're fast!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, demolition was FAST! I can't wait to see the "after" photos! I'm excited for you, Betsy.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I always loved demo day! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to watching the progress.

When you go looking at dishwashers, bring a box with some of your dishes, cups, mugs, pots....  3/4 of the dishwashers we looked at wouldn't hold our bowls and plates upright (they would tip over and lean on each other which in my mind won't help them get clean).  Some were small enough that we couldn't put two dinner plates side by side.  Many had the silverware container in the door so you have to push the drawer in and then slide the silverware in sideways, or remember to pull out the container before starting to load the dishwasher.  The sales clerks looked at me like I was crazy when I started loading and unloading the dishwashers, but I got one that works for our dishes.

Oh, bring a few colors of sticky pads.  Then you can put a different color on the doors of ones you've looked at (yellow = good, blue = bad, green = maybe) and even write notes on what you've noticed about each one.  Add the make and model before going home and you have a good record for price shopping on-line.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> I'm looking forward to watching the progress.
> 
> When you go looking at dishwashers, bring a box with some of your dishes, cups, mugs, pots.... 3/4 of the dishwashers we looked at wouldn't hold our bowls and plates upright (they would tip over and lean on each other which in my mind won't help them get clean). Some were small enough that we couldn't put two dinner plates side by side. Many had the silverware container in the door so you have to push the drawer in and then slide the silverware in sideways, or remember to pull out the container before starting to load the dishwasher. The sales clerks looked at me like I was crazy when I started loading and unloading the dishwashers, but I got one that works for our dishes.
> 
> Oh, bring a few colors of sticky pads. Then you can put a different color on the doors of ones you've looked at (yellow = good, blue = bad, green = maybe) and even write notes on what you've noticed about each one. Add the make and model before going home and you have a good record for price shopping on-line.


m2k--all good advice, too bad I didn't read it before we left.  Hubby had been researching dishwashers and found one he wanted. (He does the dishes.) We had a coupon at a local appliance store, and the price with coupon was pretty good, so we told them to have one delivered to the local showroom and we'll either have our people pick it up and install it or have their people do so.

Picked up a little bitty ceiling fan, a faucet and a garbage disposal at the Home Despot.  Brought home a sample drawer pull to ponder.

I was amazed at how fast one can demolish a kitchen with five people, a couple of hammers and a power saw. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was amazed at how fast one can demolish a kitchen with five people, a couple of hammers and a power saw.
> 
> Betsy


I guarantee it'll take a lot longer to put it all back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guarantee it'll take a lot longer to put it all back.


I told him I'd changed my mind, he offered some glue...


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> When you go looking at dishwashers, bring a box with some of your dishes, cups, mugs, pots.... 3/4 of the dishwashers we looked at wouldn't hold our bowls and plates upright (they would tip over and lean on each other which in my mind won't help them get clean).


I wish someone had told me this last year!! My new one has room for eleven plates across one side of the bottom rack. I can put in _three_. Otherwise they tip over to the point where they crash into each other during the cycle and chip. And on the side next to the silverware caddy, the plates tip over onto the metal utensils and chip some more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Betsy - thank you very much for these blow-by-blow pics.
> It is so much fun and a great learning process.


I'm certainly learning a lot. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm certainly learning a lot.


By the end of it you'll have learned a great deal about all the local restaurants.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> By the end of it you'll have learned a great deal about all the local restaurants.


Breakfast: IHOP
Lunch: Sandwich at home
Dinner: Pork chops on the grill, veggie and potato in the microwave, a few dishes washed in the bathroom sink.

We're going to get paper plates when we go to the store on Friday. We had disposable cups, so we've been using those.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yes.  Washing dishes in the laundry room sink is such fun.   Though it's easier than either using a bathroom sink or the tub!  Take out food is a good option too. . . .assuming you have your fridge plugged in in the living room or something.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I have a Bosch stainless-steel tub model that I have never had trouble with dishes falling over.  I would like to know what manufacturers make a basket that can only handle 3 plates - so that I can avoid them in the future - that should be agains the law.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, yes. Washing dishes in the laundry room sink is such fun.  Though it's easier than either using a bathroom sink or the tub! Take out food is a good option too. . . .assuming you have your fridge plugged in in the living room or something.


The laundry sink is downstairs, so the bathroom sink is easier if it's just a few dishes. Hubby would rather do a few dishes in the bathroom sink than eat out, and as long as he doesn't care, I don't care. We grilled last night and will grill tonoight. We may go somewhere Saturday night, and maybe out to lunch or breakfast now and then.

The fridge is in the dining room; the dining room table is in the living room. It worked pretty well yesterday and today.










We're going to have fish on the grill and microwave veggie and side dish tonight. Paper plates.

Our first wrinkle: The vinyl flooring guy was supposed to come today. He never showed up.  I'm waiting to hear back from the contractor....



Edit: he just showed up....hammering has commenced.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have so loved this journey.  So fun and informative.  Thanks for sharing BETSY.

My kitchen is plain and decorated with a wine/Italia theme.  Granite tops, Tile floor, Stainless sink, Bistro Table.  Simple but nice. Cozy. Any more than two eating; we eat in the Dining Room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No room  in the kitchen for a table even when there's no remodeling...so we're eating in the living room, since the dining room has the stove and the fridge.

I like eat-in kitchens.  That's the one thing I lost when we bought this house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And the floor is done:










Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I _love_ the flooring!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great. Is it vinyl or wood?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!

It's vinyl..it came like this:









in then previous picture it looks like wood, it's more like different color slate; I'll post a closer pic...

Here's a zoom in:










Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The first picture fooled me. I wouldn't have even asked if you hadn't said earlier that the vinyl floor guy hadn't showed up.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Floor looks good! The teddy bear looks kinda lonely, though. 



geoffthomas said:


> Hey I have a Bosch stainless-steel tub model that I have never had trouble with dishes falling over. I would like to know what manufacturers make a basket that can only handle 3 plates - so that I can avoid them in the future - that should be agains the law.





DreamWeaver said:


> I have a Kenmore Elite dishwasher that holds all my plates just fine. Whether they tip may depend on the thickness of the plates. Mine are relatively thin compared to some.


Funny, mine are also thinner than most, and I figured that's _why_ they were tipping. Mine's a Kitchen Aid, one of their mid-range models.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Love the floor!

Yep, it really depends on your own dishes.  What works for one person won't work for another with different dishes.  When I was testing our dishes, the store had dishes in several of them and they worked fine.  When I replaced them with mine, they tipped.  

Betsy, sorry my tip came too late.  You might want to go back and test to decide if you want to keep the dishwasher when it arrives.  Much better to pay the restock and return fee then to live with a dishwasher you hate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> Love the floor!


Thanks!



> Betsy, sorry my tip came too late. You might want to go back and test to decide if you want to keep the dishwasher when it arrives. Much better to pay the restock and return fee then to live with a dishwasher you hate.


Good tip, we'll let you know.

Today we're "waiting for the electrician or someone like him." <==allusion to what? 

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The floor looks great!  How do you like it?

Is that little square your counter sample?  It you have a door sample it's best to put it all together at once to decide if it works or not.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Your floor is gorgeous!! Did you pick your sink yet? FWIW, I had a cream colored Corian sink in my kitchen & I loved the look of it but it stained very easy, especially things like tomato sauce. I still have Corian in 3 of my bathrooms & it's fine there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> The floor looks great! How do you like it?
> 
> Is that little square your counter sample? It you have a door sample it's best to put it all together at once to decide if it works or not.


Yes, that's my counter sample. I don't have a door sample but I have a photograph that's true and I used both of them when picking out the floor. I like them all together. However, just as with quilts, it's all in the proportions, so I'm still nervous. I'm always nervous until the quilt is together. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Your floor is gorgeous!! Did you pick your sink yet? FWIW, I had a cream colored Corian sink in my kitchen & I loved the look of it but it stained very easy, especially things like tomato sauce. I still have Corian in 3 of my bathrooms & it's fine there.


No, but we are back to liking the porcelain-covered cast iron best. Probably white or biscuit. Though we might go look at a showroom this weekend that has the silgranite. We want undermount so we can just sweep things into the sink, and I like the look.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So is the electrical stuff all done now?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> However, just as with quilts, it's all in the proportions, so I'm still nervous. I'm always nervous until the quilt is together.


Pretty sure that a friendly game of WWF would help with that nervousness....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Your floor is gorgeous!! Did you pick your sink yet? FWIW, I had a cream colored Corian sink in my kitchen & I loved the look of it but it stained very easy, especially things like tomato sauce. I still have Corian in 3 of my bathrooms & it's fine there.


A little Soft Scrub (the kind with bleach in it) cleans those stains up for me. I've had mine for over 7 years now and no permanent stains. Yet. Knocking on wood frantically.....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, but we are back to liking the porcelain-covered cast iron best. Probably white or biscuit. Though we might go look at a showroom this weekend that has the silgranite. We want undermount so we can just sweep things into the sink, and I like the look.
> 
> Betsy


I've heard good things about silgranite. I've got an undermount stainless now & I'm not crazy about it but all my appliances are stainless so that's why it followed suit....Love the undermount though.



Meemo said:


> A little Soft Scrub (the kind with bleach in it) cleans those stains up for me. I've had mine for over 7 years now and no permanent stains. Yet. Knocking on wood frantically.....


I used a fair bit of that stuff! It works well, but it was too much high maintenance for me  Glad all is well with yours 7 yrs & counting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> So is the electrical stuff all done now?
> Pretty sure that a friendly game of WWF would help with that nervousness....


No.  Because the vinyl flooring got installed so late last night, they wanted to wait until this afternoon to work on the electrics and the dry wall, to allow the flooring glue to set. And the contractor got caught in traffic on 395 this afternoon. Which I believe. So Monday, 7:30 am. But the laborer did get him around 1:30 to cover the floor with paper so we can't see our beautiful floor.  But he's still planning on getting the cabinets in on Tuesday.

We did move the stove closer to the kitchen so we can reach the electrical plug and use the stove over the weekend.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A contractor I know once told me that for kitchen remodeling, one should always double the time estimate that one is given....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> A contractor I know once told me that for kitchen remodeling, one should always double the time estimate that one is given....


I think that's true of any remodeling.  And in the case of our neighbors, the three month job took two years.  If he gets done what he wants to get done on Monday and starts the cabinets on Tuesday, he'll still be on schedule....we'll see.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have friends in Springfield. . .there's a house across the street from them that's been under renovation for as long as we've known them and lived here. . .that's since 1996.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We have friends in Springfield. . .there's a house across the street from them that's been under renovation for as long as we've known them and lived here. . .that's since 1996.


That sounds more like the owners than the contractors...some people aren't happy unless they're changing something.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mostly I think they ran out of money. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Today the electrics and the drywall are supposed to go up, starting at 7:30 am.  And two of the workers are already here, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed...

We're going to stay and talk to the contractor a bit and then go off to breakfast while they work. 


Here's the floor covered up so they won't mess it up...










I miss my floor but it's good that it will be protected....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!!

The electrician is here and working.

AND the cabinets are here:









And here's a picture showing the front of the long cabinet that's going to be by the fridge:









But I'm not excited....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a place they can be put if it rains?  30% chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I already asked about that, I was going to open the garage, immediately behind the cabinets in the picture, but really, most of them are in the dining room already....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

THAT'S a good sign. . .means maybe they hope to get some of them actually installed today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, here's our kitchen at 8AM EDT this morning:










and here it is at 2PM EDT this afternoon:










Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now that is "moving right along".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say so!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The sink we decided to get won't be here until Friday so the countertop guy is coming on Monday to do the templates.  They had one slab of our choice left!  Everything else from Cambria is back ordered for a month.

The subcontractor, James, who managed the drywall and did the electrics is going to come back to do the lighting and a couple of other things.  The dishwasher will be ready to install tomorrow.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

It's looking good!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

You must be thrilled, Betsy! The kitchen looks great.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe you are a brave soul, Betsy. 

We've built seven houses over the years as a hobby. It gets tougher with each passing birthday. lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Meb! My husband was terrified.  It's one of the reasons we put it off for so long. But it's going OK.

We got through the trauma of picking out a sink.

Now, door pulls vs knobs. I'm thinking pulls on everything. Hubby thinks he might like knobs on the doors.

We found some identical to these at Home Depot that we like OK:









Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now, door pulls vs knobs. I'm thinking pulls on everything. Hubby thinks he might like knobs on the doors.


Pulls have the big advantage that, if you're in the middle of cooking and have food on your hands, you can still open the door to the spice cabinet with your clean pinkie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Pulls have the big advantage that, if you're in the middle of cooking and have food on your hands, you can still open the door to the spice cabinet with your clean pinkie.


Or a spoon handle... 

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Love the floor.  The earthy tones are beautiful the colors are so rich.  I would have sworn it to be the real deal. Goes with so much.

I hear you with the eat in kitchen.  I gave up a master suite with a double jacuzzi and built in drawers; now I have a plain old tub...  
(I would rather given up the eat in kitchen.  I miss the decadence of a master suite.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I always wanted a decadent master suite...


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Latest info on our kitchen remodel. (Y'all didn't ask, but I'm telling you anyway. )

So, here's what the kitchen looks like right now:









We've got the coffeemaker on the top of the "uncountered" corner cabinet and a spare unused butcher block that we happened to have laid across another cabinet with drawers so that I have a work space. A few stray things are placed in some of the cabinets and drawers so that I can get a feel for what I might want where.

Yesterday, the counter installer came to take measurements. It was very interesting. Our kitchen people use a company called "Counter Intelligence." www.ciacounters.com I'm amused by the name, especially for here in the greater DC area.  They do a laser measurement system which is read right into AutoCad on the installer's laptop. It takes into account all the irregularities of your walls to ensure a good fit. Here are a couple of pictures of the guy taking measurements.



















The electrician is supposed to be back tomorrow (he was supposed to be here yesterday but got injured.) The countertops are tentatively scheduled to be installed on Friday, but the installer said that even though it was on the schedule, stuff can happen so he wasn't making any promises. Their website does mention "two business days."

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Our kitchen people use a company called "Counter Intelligence." www.ciacounters.com I'm amused by the name, especially for here in the greater DC area.


 That _is_ funny, Betsy! I can't wait to see photos of your finished kitchen, and I'm sure you're eager for work to be completed too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm eager to have it done so that I can see it.  (Although it really won't be done, as we're going to wait and put in a tile backsplash in the fall.)  But really, except for doing the dishes, it's not been a problem and feels like it's going quickly.  The workers haven't been here that many days.  Tomorrow, if they come, we'll probably leave for breakfast while they're here just to avoid the noise.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have enjoyed following the progress on your kitchen remodel. Love Counter Intelligence. Interesting use of high tech.  

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a shot of the small cabinet with a larger, 12-inch counter sample:


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Your kitchen remodel is coming along nicely and i'm anticipating seeing how it progresses!

I think your color choices for flooring, cabinet and countertop look amazing together, and all will tie in very well with the cabinet hardware in the picture!

Great job, Betsy!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, your kitchen progress is really coming along fast! I love it all so far, can't wait to see the finished look!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm loving it.  The cabinetry is gorgeous.  I'm going to miss this thread once the kitchen is done.

BETSY:  What's your next project?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Figuring out where to put all the kitchen stuff.  

We're in a holding pattern.    They need to order a bit more counter material, counters won't be installed until Tuesday.  Electrician coming on Friday.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Update:  Electrician didn't come on Friday, coming tomorrow along with the counter install.  Tomorrow is going to be a very busy day in my kitchen.    Will post pictures when I can...

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Please  do!!  Looking great so far.  I got excited over a lousy new comforter set; imagine if I got a whole new something like a kitchen?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay! the electrician is here, installing my recessed lighting.










*hums happily*

and my poor old 70's ceiling light is down:










Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That light might fetch you some $$.  People love retro stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But I think they like *good* retro stuff, LOL!

Sigh...just got a call from the counter people. There was a chip in the slab where the seam would be so they have to redo it. They're coming tomorrow after they remake the piece. 

James the electrician is still working, however...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno, Betsy. . .I'm with sjc. . . .slap that sucker up on ebay. . .bet you can get something for it.

It'd be even better if you had an old incandescent bulb in it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I dunno, Betsy. . .I'm with sjc. . . .slap that sucker up on ebay. . .bet you can get something for it.
> 
> It'd be even better if you had an old incandescent bulb in it!


Believe me, the flourescent lightbulb isn't going anywhere. And we do still have a few incandescents...it actually has a globe that goes over the bulb that we took off years ago to have more light.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Definitely put up on ebay; someone might buy it to replace a missing globe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking of missing globes, the electrician just broke the one for the mini ceiling fan...they'll pay for a new one but a replacement won't be available until September.  

But the new dishwasher is here, if not installed.    And the lighting (except for the mini fan's globe) looks great--recessed lighting and under counter lights.  Loving it!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What under counter lights did you get?  We got some flourescents -- this was nearly 15 years ago, and they just haven't lasted very well. . . .we'd like to replace them. . .preferably with LEDs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What under counter lights did you get? We got some flourescents -- this was nearly 15 years ago, and they just haven't lasted very well. . . .we'd like to replace them. . .preferably with LEDs.


They're fluorescent; the contractor supplied them. They are wired into a wall switch but also have their own toggle for each light. And that's the sum of my knowledge.

Is it the bulbs that aren't lasting? Aren't LED lights hotter?

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I think our house came with an almost identical 70's fixture - only in _avocado_. We replaced it but since hubby never throws anything away it's possibly still around somewhere but....I'm afraid to look.

The remodel is looking very good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're fluorescent; the contractor supplied them. They are wired into a wall switch but also have their own toggle for each light. And that's the sum of my knowledge.
> 
> Is it the bulbs that aren't lasting? Aren't LED lights hotter?
> 
> Betsy


Not sure what isn't working. . .could be bulbs. . . could be ballast. . . could be switches (the ones actually on the lights). Might be we just went cheap. But they stopped working well within, literally, 6 months. So you turn the wall switch for under counter lights and _maybe_ 5 minutes later a few of them light. Mostly they don't or sputter and blink obnoxiously. We've replaced bulbs and Ed's tried some other things. They just don't work well. It's gotten so I don't even really use them.

LED might be a little hotter but mostly we're hoping for more reliable.  Ed says they don't yet make what "we" want  but they're getting closer.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was looking at lighting on eBay recently and was surprised to find the exact light we had in our living room in 1974 listed. It was at $55 when I last looked 😳

You're going to love that recessed lighting! Things are moving quickly!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm already enjoying it!  Actually having lighting on my work areas...what a concept.

And thanks to this thread for the suggestion of a kitchen fan.  I got an itty bitty fan and the electrician installed it today; I really moves some air around in the space.  Loving it!  The electrician broke the dome for the light, and another one won't be available until September.  We bought a new fan at Home Depot (normally 49.99 but the box was quite bunged up so they gave us 10% off) and used the dome from that for the installed fan.  When we get the back-ordered dome, we'll have the extra fan installed in my office, which doesn't currently have an overhead light.

So....today's score:  GFI and other electrical outlets installed, recessed lighting and under cabinet lighting installed, fan installed, dishwasher in place awaiting plumbing.  Tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed for the countertop....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, here's what our lights look like:








I'll find out about them today. Though of course, only time will tell about their longevity.

Back in a second with a picture of our cute little fan...










You can also see some of the recessed lighting. Love my lighting!

And *keeps fingers crossed* counters to be installed today.

In the fan picture, you can see our ceiling, which has the popcorn paint, and, on the left, a spot where we had a leak (since fixed) that caused the paint to peel. This was the ceiling when we moved in in 1985. It's been repainted twice with no problems. The contractor doesn't want to pait the ceiling because he says the popcorn will peel off. Anyone have any experience here?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, those are pretty much like ours. . . .perhaps you'll have better luck. . . .or perhaps the technology has improved since we put in ours. . . which was, I think, 1998. . . .so last century!   

As to the paint. . . . let me ask Ed if he knows anything.  I think it can be done, you just have to be careful. . . . and it uses way more paint than you'd expect based on the square footage because it's not flat. . . . .like at least twice as much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm...I thought I had answered this.  Oh, well.

I'll let you know how the lights hold up.  As for the popcorn ceiling, I'd appreciate any word from Ed.  I've read up on it and one needs to paint in only one direction and let it dry between coats or touch ups.  And use a segmente roller.

And....the countertop people just called to say they're on their way.  *Crosses fingers.*

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what Ed said:

Use a roller that has really long fibers so it'll be able to get in all the nooks and crannies.  It will take 2 to 3 times the paint expected by square footage.  If it's flaking, the thing to do is give it a good brushing before you start and get all the loose stuff off.

Mainly, he said, the reason some contractors don't like to deal with it is that it could have asbestos.  He said that's more likely in buildings built before the 70's.  If that's the case then they're supposed to do a lot more 'dust reduction' stuff to be sure there's none that gets in the air.  I told him the electrician had already been cutting on the stuff with no perceptible protection so that was likely not an issue.  

If it's been painted before there definitely shouldn't be a problem.  It might need to be primed if it's got any grease buildup.

Actually, the first thing he said was he'd have suggested putting up a new ceiling before the rest of the work was done.   But he also said he just finished painting such a ceiling at the priory so it definitely can be done.  If you want him to take a look at it, that can be arranged.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Countertops being installed:









Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Your remodeled kitchen looks _beautiful,_ Betsy! The new lighting and fan are both attractive and functional. 


This is how the kitchen looked before:






And now:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's what Ed said:
> 
> Use a roller that has really long fibers so it'll be able to get in all the nooks and crannies. It will take 2 to 3 times the paint expected by square footage. If it's flaking, the thing to do is give it a good brushing before you start and get all the loose stuff off.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ann. (Thank Ed for me.)

Perhaps we should have done something with the ceiling before the work was done, but because of our house layout, you're basically talking about repainting the whole living room/dining room/kitchen. Which we weren't up to thinking about; we were thinking we could just do the bit that needs repair and the kitchen walls. Perhaps we need to have y'all over for lunch so he can see the room.



DreamWeaver said:


> Your remodeled kitchen looks _beautiful,_ Betsy! The new lighting and fan are both attractive and functional.


Thanks, DW! We're getting there...

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!! What a transformation! The lighting really makes a nice difference. I like it!

We painted all the popcorn ceilings in our house without any problem. We had painters come in and do it before we listed the house for sale, and they sprayed the ceilings. It looked great, and we didn't have any problems with flaking or peeling. Our house was built in 1974, so it's no sring chicken and has had its fair share of coats of paint, I'm sure.

We painted the ceiling in our daughters room ourselves several years ago with rollers and I remember it did use a lot more paint than we thought, and it was a humongous mess. We had paint all in our hair for days. I would definitely at least get a quote from a pro.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we're thinking about what to do for the kitchen.  Our house was also built in 1974, Holly.  Wait--you're not living here, too, are you?  *looks under table*

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  The electrician/plumber and drywall people are here....  James (the electrician/plumber) promises us a working sink and dishwasher today!  Hubby will be sooooo happy not to have to wash dishes in the bathroom.  Cooking has been pretty easy for me.

I've started loading stuff into the pantry.
  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yay!


So. . . .when are you having us for dinner?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . .when are you having us for dinner?











You'll be dinner soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!


So, Jeff. . . . .you're saying Betsy is a witch who lives in an edible house?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been called a witch before here on KB.  

We have a usable sink and a dishwasher now......the drywall is done.  Handles and some trim left.  We're going to add tile in a month or two.  And paint...  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> LOL!
> 
> So, Jeff. . . . .you're saying Betsy is a witch who lives in an edible house?


I invoke my right under the Fifth Amendment not to say anything that might get me banned.

ETA: The kitchen looks great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff!  I've reached my ban quota for the day, so you're in luck.  

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i wanna know which members she turned into gingerbread people...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

telracs said:


> i wanna know which members she turned into gingerbread people...


Kindleboards policy is that such matters are not discussed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, still tiling and painting to be done, but that's for next month. I wanted to give y'all a tour of the new kitchen...

Before and after perspectives
































The new pantry:


















My pot pull-out drawers:









My carousels with my mixing bowls, mixer, etc on one shelf and my baking dishes, etc on the other









The new sink. I wasn't going to get the rack thingy but hubby was complaining (!!!) about how deep the sink is so I got the rack so he wouldn't have to bend over so far to do the dishes. He's kinda old, so I humor him.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree. Very nice!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lovely!  It's been fun watching the ongoing changes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, y'all!  I've gotten a lot of good info here that really helped as we went through the process.  Pros and cons of various items, like the carousel shelves, really helped me work through what I wanted.  And I never would have thought of the ceiling fan which we both already love completely.

Next, the back splash...I'll be posting about that here.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Main reason for the rack in the sink is that if you accidentally drop a glass or something, there's much less likelihood of shattering. . . . .all looks really nice.  I'll have to come see it in person some day.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great, Betsy. What's that on the back-splash?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Main reason for the rack in the sink is that if you accidentally drop a glass or something, there's much less likelihood of shattering. . . . .all looks really nice. I'll have to come see it in person some day.


There are two reasons for the rack in a sink like this (granite composite). One is, as you mentioned, to not break things you drop. The other reason is to not crack the sink if you drop a heavy pot. However, as we'd never had the problem of dropping things in the sink and breaking them or chipping/breaking the sink, we had decided not to get a rack. The only reason I got it, after actually seeing the sink, was to appease my dishwashing god who didn't like the depth of the sink (10").  And actually, we've been using it as a drying rack for the hand washed items. Keeps the beautiful new counters clear.  So we're pretty happy with it on those two counts (Although hubby still thinks 9" is too deep; our old sink was 8 inches deep).



Jeff said:


> Looks great, Betsy. What's that on the back-splash?


I have several of these little wooden architectural thingies--most of them are from "The Cat's Meow" and are of significant buildings in an area. Most of them were my Mom's. You can see some of them in the other kitchen pics. The one behind the sink is of "Leap The Dips," a roller coaster in Lakemont Park in western Pennsylvania, the oldest standing roller coaster in world (according to the American Coster Enthuisasts) and still operating when I was last there. It was built in 1902.






Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That looks great, Betsy. A big change and it's beautiful. 

Now I am going to sound like my mother--why don't you try to keep the refrigerator free of all the magnets and pictures? It looks so much better without all that clutter. LOL.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Now I am going to sound like my mother--why don't you try to keep the refrigerator free of all the magnets and pictures? It looks so much better without all that clutter. LOL.


As I would say to my mom: Thanks, Mom.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Very nice Betsy.  We redid our kitchen a few years ago and one of the Cambria samples we brought home was what you  installed.  We went a different way but it is nice to see how it looks in a full kitchen.  Very pretty.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

It's beautiful, Betsy!!! I especially LOVE the pantry!! It doubled your storage. Can't wait to see the tile work on the backsplash.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Very nice Betsy. We redid our kitchen a few years ago and one of the Cambria samples we brought home was what you installed. We went a different way but it is nice to see how it looks in a full kitchen. Very pretty.


Tripp--have you posted pics already in this thread? I'd love to see what yours looks like and which Cambria you picked. I picked out the Cambria during the first visit with the designers and never really found anything else I liked better. I have a couple other samples, plus I looked at other brands. I wanted the warmth and added color that the Chatham gave me. I'm really pleased that it all works together so well. When I match colors on a quilt, it's not quite so much of an investment. 

sebat--The pantry is wonderful. Because of the pantry, I could take everything that was in the previous pantry--the cabinets to the left of the sink in the old kitchen and in the "dead" corner of the lower cabinets in the old kitchen--and put that stuff (less some I culled) in the new pantry. That allowed me to spread out and better organize my dishes, baking dishes, pots and pans. The space is so much more usable now.

I really can't say enough about the people we worked with. They did exactly what I asked. I didn't want to change my basic configuration--I really liked it a lot. I just wanted good "stuff." So the design they proposed didn't rearrange much, just made it much, much, much better.

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Looking at your pretty shiny countertops made me think of my latest favorite product. When I got my Cambria it was just as shiny. After using it and with numerous times washing it down with the kitchen washcloth, it started to dull down. I went out and bought granite and stone polishing spray but I was not too happy with it. (it would still streak and I was not too happy with the idea of a chemical product on my countertops that could be transferred to food)

So, my SIL sells Norwex and I bought a cleaning cloth / polishing cloth starter pack. Very expensive  but it was perfect for washing and polishing all sorts of things. However, I still was not happy with the price. Then I found e-cloth products. They are almost the same (though I still like the Norwex polishing cloth a tiny bit better).

These cloths have restored my original shine to both my counter tops and flat top range. The only thing you use is water and nothing else. You use the wet cleaning cloth first and then dry with the polishing cloth. In my opinion, it is a miracle product.

Amazon sells the e-cloths and here is the kitchen pack:



They also sell an appliance pack, but I do not see where it is necessary.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Betsy, you posted when I was writing my last reply.  So, no I have not posted anything regarding my kitchen in these boards.  I don't have any pictures, but I will take some and try to post here later.  Right now, it is a gloomy day, so I will clean up my kitchen   and then take some pictures when there is a little more sun.  

I will say, we kept our original cabinets cause we were a little cash strapped.  We had light Formica countertops originally but we went really dark with the Cambria and it changed the whole look.  I will post as soon as I can.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Betsy, you posted when I was writing my last reply. So, no I have not posted anything regarding my kitchen in these boards. I don't have any pictures, but I will take some and try to post here later. Right now, it is a gloomy day, so I will clean up my kitchen  and then take some pictures when there is a little more sun.
> 
> I will say, we kept our original cabinets cause we were a little cash strapped. We had light Formica countertops originally but we went really dark with the Cambria and it changed the whole look. I will post as soon as I can.


Thanks, Tripp! I ordered some of the cloths. (My husband rolled his eyes.) Nothing wrong with keeping the cabinets. Ours were falling apart, so that wasn't really an option.  Looking forward to seeing your kitchen!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It's awesome, Betsy.  I know you are enjoying it.  Was that window in the left corner always there?  It looks entirely different in the photos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SN, yep, the window was there before the remodel.  It was a regular window at one point, but several years ago we got new windows throughout the house and I asked for the greenhouse window to put my plants in.  We love it, it added more light and more space.  We keep a mix of plants and decorative glassware/collectibles in the shelves.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow! What a change those cabinets made! It even looks more efficient  And the countertop is beautiful. 

My biggest pet peeve on the home improvement shows is that so often they never say what their budget was and if they stayed on budget. Sooooo, did you stay on budget?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It depends on who you ask.  I stayed within my budget; we went a couple thousand over hubby's budget.   We also replaced the dishwasher which wasn't in our original plan.  The counter was a little bit more than hubby was hoping to spend; he would have been happy with Formica(TM).  I have to work him up to these things.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Main reason for the rack in the sink is that if you accidentally drop a glass or something, there's much less likelihood of shattering. . . . .all looks really nice. I'll have to come see it in person some day.


next kindle DC meet up at Betsy's!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> next kindle DC meet up at Betsy's!


After we remodel the rest of the house to match the kitchen. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I feel your pain, Betsy!  At least your husband came around, and I'm sure he's very happy with the new kitchen too.


The hardest part is getting the wallet out of his pocket.  It's why it took us almost thirty years to redo the kitchen.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> next kindle DC meet up at Betsy's!


I thought the exact same thing when I saw the pictures!

Really nice, Betsy. I am most impressed at the amount of work that got done within a relatively short (as remodeling goes) time frame. Enjoy!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

As promised, here are the pictures of my kitchen. We did this about 4 years ago. The cabinets are original to the house. All I did was clean them up and refreshed the finish with a product called Restorz-It. Then I added the knobs. Imagine light laminate counter tops and white appliances. We phased the black appliances in over the last few years with the fridge as my pride and joy. I wish I had before pictures.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Your kitchen is _beautiful,_ Tripp!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp, that's gorgeous!  If my cabinets had looked that good (or had had that much potential), I would have kept them.  Mine were vinyl over particleboard and both the vinyl and the particleboard were falling apart.  

I see similarities in layout....and I love your fridge!

Thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tripp:  Nice....N-I-C-E!!!
  
Betsy:  I really enjoyed this journey.  You and DH have done a lovely job; thanks for taking us along.

I will say in speaking from experience:  You will love the ceiling fan and the counter tops.  Tell DH that I love my deep sink as well.  It makes it much easier for washing pans and when you cook for a crowd.

MY NEW (old) HOUSE:  (post divorce)  Was built in 1929 and I have done a whole lot.  (Some that I didn't plan on; thank you Mr. Inspector...aka Magoo.) I will post pics one day.

Put that damn light up on eBay...we all want to see what you get for it...lol.

OK BETSY:  What's the next project


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Love the way your kitchen turned out, Betsy.  I haven't posted but have been keeping up with the progress of your remodel faithfully.  Great job!  Can't wait to see your finishing touches.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.  

I agree, it has been fun watching the progress of kitchen remodel.  I love the colors and I especially like your floors.  Let me know how the e-cloths work.  FYI, do not use any fabric softeners or fabric softener sheets when you wash them.  They will be ruined if you do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> FYI, do not use any fabric softeners or fabric softener sheets when you wash them. They will be ruined if you do.


OK, that's a problem...hubby does the laundry and will never remember that. Oh, well....

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, that's a problem...hubby does the laundry and will never remember that. Oh, well....
> 
> Betsy


Back when DH did the laundry at our house, I had a special hamper for items that he was not allowed to wash. I started that after he ruined a special blouse.

However, since we never use fabric softener or dryer sheets due to allergy problems, this wouldn't have triggered the special hamper rule at our house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Back when DH did the laundry at our house, I had a special hamper for items that he was not allowed to wash. I started that after he ruined a special blouse.
> 
> However, since we never use fabric softener or dryer sheets due to allergy problems, this wouldn't have triggered the special hamper rule at our house.


I just stopped buying things that he can ruin. 

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just stopped buying things that he can ruin.
> 
> Betsy


Since I am no longer traveling for work, I also stopped buying things he could ruin. 

Also, since he will fill a dishwasher but won't wash dishes by hand, I rarely buy cookware that won't go in the dishwasher. My electric frying pan goes in the dishwasher. My 36 year old Revereware goes in the dishwasher (the copper bottoms are NOT shiny ). I think my good knives, my bamboo cutting boards, my cast iron cookware and my electric wok are the only items that don't go in the dishwasher. It also means, that with just the two of us now at home, we can run the dishwasher a bit more frequently than if the cookware did not also go into it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Update:

After months of agonizing over finding the right look, procrastination and more indecision, we finally found a "focus" tile I liked and tiles to match; then the holidays caught up with us.  But our tile guy started yesterday and we should have a finished backsplash soon, maybe by the end of today.  He did the wall under the counters yesterday and is doing the other wall over the stove and around the window now.  Pictures to come!

I was re-reading some of the earlier pages in this thread and I can't thank y'all enough for all the info I got here.  I didn't know nothin' when I started!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are some pics:
























Betsy

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nice....


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Very nice.  I love that focus tile.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Some outlet covers and you're ready to entertain!  Looks great.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

That looks GORGEOUS, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Some outlet covers and you're ready to entertain! Looks great.


yep, working on those this weekend....

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BETSY:

I've been waiting for this!!

SPECTACULAR!!

Looooooove it...the neutral colors are perfect; the counters POP and the cabinetry is gorgeous!!  When can I move in??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Very nice. I love that focus tile.


Thanks. It was a cheapie I found at Home Depot after looking around forever. Then we matched it with some porcelain tile from The Tile Shop that we liked. The salesman recommended the ivory pencils around the tile. Our tile man, Angel, was responsible for the rest. I was trying to decide what to do with the wall the window is on and he suggested tiling the whole thing and we love it. The window had cheap looking framing around it and I asked him to remove it and tile right up to the window edge.

Thanks so much to all of you for your help and encouragement. I'm a happy girl...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> BETSY:
> 
> I've been waiting for this!!
> 
> ...


C'mon down!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love it; I really do!!

I so learned my (fad colors) lesson... Though, we've all been there done that... My folks HAD the Avocado Green of the 60's in their kitchen and the Harvest Gold and Burnt Orange in their living room. Yikes!

My new (old) kitchen is now all neutral. Very similar in color scheme to yours. 
I will post a better pic for you at some point; but _for now_, all I have is one of the counters w/ the new puppy in the sink and a hint of the back splash... Your cabinets are to die for!! Here's the pic:


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks great, Betsy. I'm very happy for you.


----------

